# Flourish Excel



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It says on the bottle after the instructions,"do not over dose" so what will happen if you did over dose? didn't do it I was just wondering, is it just wasteful or ?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The difference between a medicine and a poison is the dose!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

May be harmful to fish, and particularly invertebrates, if overdosed. Depends on the level of overdosing - slight is likely ok, heavy is not (e.g. doubling the dose - although I know some hobbyists do it).


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

WOO!! I'll be taking care to do it right, thanks for the input.


----------



## mban (Apr 8, 2011)

If you overdose you could also increase the likelihood of algae bloom.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have a thead i started on here a longggg time ago. Was how to beat algae in 10 days by overdosing excel

Worked pretty damn good.. on BBA, same as metricide i suppose, within 10 days all algae in tank was gone.

I had various fish, and shrimp and nothing ever died


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> It says on the bottle after the instructions,"do not over dose" so what will happen if you did over dose? didn't do it I was just wondering, is it just wasteful or ?


Seachem's site is brilliant. It has great Q & A and their tech support reply within 24hrs, to answer all such product questions.

If in doubt check them out.

Sean


----------

